# [SOLVED] 8.1 update failed/stuck on repair?



## Blindchicken11

Hello all. I got a new ASUS lapop a few months ago. Everything has ran smoothly, no problem at all. I tried updating to windows 8.1 today, and had some problems. It downloaded fine, it started installing and got to the first restart or two and then said it was reverting back to windows 8 or something because of some error. For the past two and a half hours it's been saying "Repairing disk errors. This might take over an hour to complete." A couple times it has reset, gone to a blue windows screen saying "sorry blah blah an error occured" and then it goes back to the repairing screen. Am I just supposed to wait for this to finish? Or is it stuck on something? I'm not sure what to do but any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## Blindchicken11

*Re: 8.1 update failed/stuck on repair?*

Update: The message went away and now it's just a blank black screen. I'm not sure if it's because it went into a sleep mode though because the power cord was a little loose, I just plugged it back in.

Edit: Turned the computer off and turned it back on. Back to "Preparing Automatic Repair." now "Diagnosing your PC."
Blue windows screen appeared and said 'your pc ran into a problem and needs to restart. We are just collecting some error info, and then we'll restart for you'.
"Preparing Automatic Repair" and "Diagnosing your PC" started again.
Blue windows screen now.
Back to repair loop, etc.


----------



## Deejay100six

*Re: 8.1 update failed/stuck on repair?*

Hi,

Please follow the instructions here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...tions-windows-8-1-8-0-7-and-vista-452654.html


----------



## Blindchicken11

*Re: 8.1 update failed/stuck on repair?*

Thanks for the reply. I can't run those two programs at the beginning because I can't use the affected computer. Here's the specs for my computer though:

· OS - Windows 8
· x6
· What was original installed OS on system? - Windows 8
· Is the OS an OEM version (came pre-installed on system) or full retail version (YOU purchased it from retailer)? OEM version
· Age of system (hardware) - A few monhs
· Age of OS installation - have you re-installed the OS? - No
· CPU- Inel Core i7 - 3630QM, 2.4GHz
· Video Card - nividia geforce gx 660M 2gb
· MotherBoard - Not sure
· Power Supply - brand & wattage -Not sure


----------



## Blindchicken11

*Re: 8.1 update failed/stuck on repair?*

Woops, forgot these:


· System Manufacturer - ASUS
· Exact model number (if laptop, check label on bottom) - G55V

Update: Repair message disappeared, screen went blank.


----------



## Blindchicken11

*Re: 8.1 update failed/stuck on repair?*

Update: Upon turning the computer on and off again, I was finally able to get pressing f9 to work and bring me to a trouble shooting screen.


----------



## Blindchicken11

*Re: 8.1 update failed/stuck on repair?*

If a mod could please edit all my posts together that would be great.

Update: I'm trying a system restore. It's on "Finalizing file restore..." right now. I'm going back to earlier today when I installed four optional windows updates, before the 8.1 update. Hopefully this works.


----------



## Blindchicken11

*Re: 8.1 update failed/stuck on repair?*

system restore failed, message:

System Restore did not complete successfully. Your computer's system files and settings were not changed. Details: An unspecified error occurred during System Restore. (0x800700b7)


----------



## Blindchicken11

*Re: 8.1 update failed/stuck on repair?*

Update: SOLVED! After the restore failed, it took me back to a screen that said to restore again. It then did some chkdsk type thing for a few minutes, and I'm back to pre windows 8.1 with everything still intact. Thank you!


----------



## Deejay100six

*Re: 8.1 update failed/stuck on repair?*

Great stuff, glad you got it sorted.

Please mark the thread solved by clicking "Thread Tools" above your first post.


----------

